# Tips gone up



## Ptuberdriver (Dec 2, 2018)

Did anyone else notice that tips have gone up for them? On a good week I'll get a $2-$5 tip once a night. This weekend everyone tipped me. I could chalk it up as the clients I am ubering now that college is out. Even the younger crowd that is still around tipped a few bucks.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

I noticed since the strike with all the shitty PR coverage Uber/Lyft got people were tipping better.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Seems like the riders have started to feel sorry for us. Helping the less fortunate is the right thing to do.


----------



## Ptuberdriver (Dec 2, 2018)

New2This said:


> I noticed since the strike with all the shitty PR coverage Uber/Lyft got people were tipping better.


I know I have been asked more about the pay we get, and that has helped when I tell them I get about half they pay and Uber gets the rest. And the price they pay is a flat rate, and not based on my driving time and miles


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

I’ve had days when every rider tipped. I’ve had days when almost no rider tipped. 

Same car, same driver. 

Tipping is random. Can’t make any sense of it. 

I did get a union guy in my car on Friday that asked if I went on strike Wednesday. When I told him I did not drive and I hated losing income from that day, he flipped me a $20 and said he hoped it helped take the sting out of doing the right thing.


----------



## Nathan Forrest (Apr 30, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> Seems like the riders have started to feel sorry for us. Helping the less fortunate is the right thing to do.


I will never use Uber or Lyft. That is the right thing to do.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Nathan Forrest said:


> I will never use Uber or Lyft. That is the right thing to do.


No one here wants your $2 rides. Thanks for your commitment.


----------



## Casedarby (Apr 29, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> I've had days when every rider tipped. I've had days when almost no rider tipped.
> 
> Same car, same driver.
> 
> ...


I will die before I will be able to figure out what Uber passengers will tip. Well dressed woman with a dog late week to airport. $70 fare, no tip. Same day, $5 Uber eats delivery, $8 tip. Wtf???


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

I always get nice tips today was a awesome one.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

New2This said:


> I noticed since the strike with all the shitty PR coverage Uber/Lyft got people were tipping better.


Same here.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Rider offered me their pasta leftovers because they couldn't find a homeless person.


----------



## Casedarby (Apr 29, 2019)

I haven't noticed any increase in NJ. Still surrounded by a bunch of cheap .....


----------



## pizzaladee (May 23, 2018)

Casedarby said:


> I will die before I will be able to figure out what Uber passengers will tip. Well dressed woman with a dog late week to airport. $70 fare, no tip. Same day, $5 Uber eats delivery, $8 tip. Wtf???


I got $5 cash to drive someone's drunk friend less than a mile. Very next ride I drove a millionaire 60 miles to his mansion and got $0.


----------

